
Yoga Nidra - whereistimbo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoga_nidra
======
whereistimbo
Ajna Chakra

[https://www.amazon.com/Ajna-Chakra-Rishi-
Nityabhodananda/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Ajna-Chakra-Rishi-
Nityabhodananda/dp/818633680X)

Tattwa Shuddhi: The Tantric Practice of Inner Purification

[https://www.amazon.com/Tattwa-Shuddhi-Tantric-Practice-
Purif...](https://www.amazon.com/Tattwa-Shuddhi-Tantric-Practice-
Purification/dp/8185787379/ref=pd_aw_sim_14_4/139-2498202-6307503?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=8185787379&pd_rd_r=cc423a49-23e9-41fd-9534-54505ddf7268&pd_rd_w=b6Xlm&pd_rd_wg=OEBp3&pf_rd_p=b8a2c7de-9fb8-4274-a4f3-29ec4fffe45b&pf_rd_r=4WSTX63Z4RQXVNCGGTBB&psc=1&refRID=4WSTX63Z4RQXVNCGGTBB)

Prana Vidya

[https://www.amazon.com/Prana-Vidya-Satyananda-Saraswati-
Nira...](https://www.amazon.com/Prana-Vidya-Satyananda-Saraswati-
Niranjananandaji/dp/9381620784/ref=pd_aw_sim_14_1/139-2498202-6307503?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=9381620784&pd_rd_r=cc423a49-23e9-41fd-9534-54505ddf7268&pd_rd_w=b6Xlm&pd_rd_wg=OEBp3&pf_rd_p=b8a2c7de-9fb8-4274-a4f3-29ec4fffe45b&pf_rd_r=4WSTX63Z4RQXVNCGGTBB&psc=1&refRID=4WSTX63Z4RQXVNCGGTBB)

~~~
whereistimbo
[https://www.amazon.com/Om-Mantra-Chants-417hz-
Negative/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/Om-Mantra-Chants-417hz-
Negative/dp/B072C8K8FL)

------
whereistimbo
A Systematic Course in the Ancient Tantric Techniques of Yoga and Kriya

[https://www.amazon.com/Systematic-Course-Ancient-Tantric-
Tec...](https://www.amazon.com/Systematic-Course-Ancient-Tantric-
Techniques/dp/8185787085/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_pd_crcd_1_1/136-9505259-7158903?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=8185787085&pd_rd_r=baa4c52f-ec8b-4110-b71a-4f8a02f9c7b4&pd_rd_w=7IxZD&pd_rd_wg=kaOEk&pf_rd_p=943fed14-cf77-4e30-ab5d-881934acd4a9&pf_rd_r=288DA6M581T7GA1NN6FG&psc=1&refRID=288DA6M581T7GA1NN6FG)

Yogic Management Of Common Diseases

[https://www.amazon.com/Yogic-Management-Common-Diseases-
Karm...](https://www.amazon.com/Yogic-Management-Common-Diseases-
Karmananda/dp/8185787247#customerReviews)

The Practice of Yoga for the Digestive System

[https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Yoga-Digestive-
System/dp/818...](https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Yoga-Digestive-
System/dp/8185787255#:~:text=Product%20Description,Written%20by%20Dr).

Yoga and Cardiovascular Management

[https://www.amazon.com/Cardiovascular-Management-Swami-
Satya...](https://www.amazon.com/Cardiovascular-Management-Swami-Satyananda-
Saraswati/dp/8185787263/ref=pd_lpo_14_t_2/136-9505259-7158903?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=8185787263&pd_rd_r=e7638d7a-544f-414f-982a-c7cdd2083389&pd_rd_w=ubNWN&pd_rd_wg=7sJrk&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=FG5SQH2D43GW5A7ZVGSN&psc=1&refRID=FG5SQH2D43GW5A7ZVGSN)

------
whereistimbo
"The path to awakening is always a process of release and liberation, never a
process of activation and stimulation. You want to be liberated from the
chakras, not empower them. Do you want to strengthen your base urges, or do
you want to rise above them? Now some of the chakras are particularly
difficult knots to unravel, Muladhara is commonly known to be a difficult knot
to unravel because we are all naturally attached to the earth element (earth
includes all physical matter, which includes the body). The Vishuddha chakra
is another really sticky one. What do humans love to do? Create and
communicate. It's difficult to let these things go." \- pmward

------
whereistimbo
khechari mudra steps:

step 1: talabya kriya, it relaxes linguistic mind, until it clicks free

step 2: stretch the tongue to touch the uvula using tongue

step 3: bring the tongue to the uvula, stretch the frenulum.

step 4: bring the tongue out, grab it with towel to stretch it out.

step 5: (apply this after the frenulum has been stretched enough, it's a very
long process)

put the tongue to the nasopharynx, by pushing with finger, with nice, easy,
and gentle way, don't rush it.

step 6: the khechari would be new for your body, so to make it more gentle,
gargle with saltwater,

it will sterilize nasopharynx

step 7: push it into nasopharynx over and over again, maybe 10-12 times
everyday, see how long the tongue can stay there without any reaction (example
sneeze, swallowing saliva) you must get to use to it, repeat step 6.

stretch the soft palate to reprogram that it is okay for tongue to go up into
nasopharynx

the endgame would be to reach sphenoid sinus

source: forrest knutson [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-
Cn9H6CQE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-Cn9H6CQE)

------
whereistimbo
[https://wildyogi.info/en/issue/mikhail-baranov-kumbhaka-
asan...](https://wildyogi.info/en/issue/mikhail-baranov-kumbhaka-asanas-part-
one-99-percents-practice-advanced-practitioners-only)
[https://www.facebook.com/wildyogimagazine/](https://www.facebook.com/wildyogimagazine/)
[https://wildyogi.info/en/tantra-there-are-no-castes-no-
gende...](https://wildyogi.info/en/tantra-there-are-no-castes-no-gender-
interview-vagish-shastry)
[http://www.vagyoga.co.in/](http://www.vagyoga.co.in/)

------
whereistimbo
[https://www.amazon.com/Darshan-Yogic-Upanishadic-
Practices-C...](https://www.amazon.com/Darshan-Yogic-Upanishadic-Practices-
Concentration-Visualization/dp/8186336303)

[https://www.amazon.com/Moola-Bandha-Master-Swami-
Buddhananda...](https://www.amazon.com/Moola-Bandha-Master-Swami-
Buddhananda/dp/8185787328)

[https://www.amazon.com/Kundalini-Tantra-Re-print-Golden-
Jubi...](https://www.amazon.com/Kundalini-Tantra-Re-print-Golden-
Jubilee/dp/8185787158)

[https://www.amazon.com/Prana-Pranayama-Vidya-
Niranjanananda-...](https://www.amazon.com/Prana-Pranayama-Vidya-
Niranjanananda-Swami/dp/8185787840)

------
whereistimbo
Today I've observed when I was losing power when I had a cold shower, my heart
was getting hurt too. Anahata?

2020-09-16 13:16 WIB

------
whereistimbo
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200911061810/https://filebin.n...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200911061810/https://filebin.net/pfzsqd0s84swofpd/Moola-
Bandha-_Bihar-Yoga_.pdf?t=fm9lces2)

------
whereistimbo
[https://www.yinyoga.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=2179&sid=39ec...](https://www.yinyoga.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=2179&sid=39ec46a8a566787c7db660492a25e4d2)

------
whereistimbo
[https://turiyaproject.bandcamp.com/album/kundalini-tantra-
sw...](https://turiyaproject.bandcamp.com/album/kundalini-tantra-swami-
satyananda-saraswati)

------
whereistimbo
[https://selfdefinition.org/yoga/](https://selfdefinition.org/yoga/)

------
whereistimbo
[http://hihtindia.org/mastery-over-death-by-swami-
rama/](http://hihtindia.org/mastery-over-death-by-swami-rama/)

------
whereistimbo
[http://www.swamij.com/yoga-nidra-method5.htm](http://www.swamij.com/yoga-
nidra-method5.htm)

~~~
whereistimbo
[https://pastebin.com/UJL9tuW9](https://pastebin.com/UJL9tuW9) yoga nidra
instruction by swami satyananda saraswati

Complete Scheme of Practices 1-5

Preparation: Shavasana, general instructions, admonitions not to move or go to
sleep

Relaxation: Body/Om; Antar mouna, Om / breathing

Resolve: Make your own resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, back, front, major parts,
front and back, right side reverse, left side reverse, whole back, whole
front, inner parts

Body awareness: Body/floor; body/mirror; body/skin

Breathing: Navel, chest, throat and nostril. Throat, navel; m ental alternate
nostril; eyebrow centre

Sensations: Heaviness/lightness, cold/heat, pain/ pleasure

Inner space: Space in front of the eyes and forehead; chidakasha; colours and
patterns; ocean, well; spontaneous thought, meditation

Story visualization: Park/temple; mountain; floating body; well/ocean; eyebrow
centre/ Om/golden egg; well/golden egg; inner space (optional)

Psychic centre visualization: Position and form of psychic centres or chakras,
rotation through them

Psychic symbol visualization: Symbols for each chakra

Eyebrow centre/ Om visualization: Circles of Om centred on eyebrow centre

Asana visualization: See yourself doing asanas

Movement in time: A backwards review of the events of the day

Rapid image visualization: Quick recitation of a wide selection of images

Story visualization: Ocean/temple; ocean/jungle

Transparent body visualization: Physical body and transparent body connected
by golden cord

Aura visualization: Colours

Golden egg visualization: Golden egg in flaming light in chidakasha; golden
egg in centre of brain

Resolve: Repeat resolve

Finish: Breathing, body and room awareness
\----------------------------------- Yoga Nidra 1 89-97 Preparation:
Introductory

Relaxation: Body/Om

Resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, back, front, major parts

Breathing: Counting breaths with navel, chest, throat and nostril awareness;
each 27 to 1

Image visualization: Introductory

Resolve

Finish

Alternative short practices: As an interlude at work As a prelude to sleep

Yoga Nidra 2 98-107

Preparation

Relaxation: Antar mouna

Resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, back, front, major parts

Body/floor awareness

Breathing: Throat to navel: 54 to 1 or 27 to 1

Awareness of sensations: Heaviness/lightness, cold/heat, pain/pleasure

Inner space: Chidakasha

Visualization: Park/temple

Inner space: Chidakasha

Resolve

Finish

Alternative visualizations: Mountain Floating body Well/ocean

Yoga Nidra 3 108-115

Preparation

Relaxation: Antar mouna

Resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, back, front, major parts

Skin awareness

Breathing: Mental alternate nostril: 108 to 1

Inner space: Chidakasha

Visualization: Eyebrow centre/Om

Inner space: Chidakasha

Resolve

Finish

Alternate visualizations: Eyebrow centre Golden egg Well/golden egg Climbing
the sacred mountain

Yoga Nidra 4 116-127

Preparation

Relaxation: Om/breathing

Resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, right side reverse, left
side reverse, whole back down, whole back up, whole front down, whole front
up, major parts

Body/mirror awareness

Breathing: Mental alternate nostril: 54 to 1

Awareness of sensations: Heaviness/lightness, pain/pleasure

Inner space: Ocean, well, spontaneous thought

Visualizations: Asana, movement in time, rapid image, ocean/jungle, golden egg

Resolve

Finish

Alternate visualization sequence: Psychic centres (location) Psychic symbols

Yoga Nidra 5 128-139

Preparation

Relaxation: Antar mouna

Resolve

Rotation of consciousness: Right side, left side, front, back, inner parts,
major parts

Breathing: Eyebrow centre; 54 to 1

Feelings: Cold/heat, pain/pleasure

Inner space: Person in chidakasha, ocean, well, spontaneous thoughts, willed
thoughts

Visualization: Eyebrow centre/Om Ocean/temple

Resolve

Finish

Alternate visualization sequence: Psychic centres (location and form) Psychic
symbols Eyebrow centre/Om Rapid images Transparent body Aura Golden egg
\------------------------------ Preparation: Please get ready for yoga nidra.
Lie down on your back on the floor and adopt the pose called shavasana. In
this position the body should be straight from head to toe, the legs slighty
apart and the arms a little away from the body, with the palms of the hands
turned upwards, (pause) Adjust everything, your body, position and clothes,
until you are completely comfortable. During yoga nidra there should be no
physical movement, (pause) Close your eyes and keep them strictly closed until
you are told to open them. Take a deep breath and as you breathe out feel the
cares and worries of the day flow out of you. (pause) In the practice which
follows you are going to develop the feeling of relaxation in the body. It is
not necessary to make movements or deliberately relax your muscles, simply
develop the feeling of relaxation, (pause) It is like the feeling you have
just before sleep... when relaxation becomes deep, sleep does come but you
should try to keep yourself completely awake, this is very important. Make a
resolution to yourself now that ‘I will not sleep, I will remain awake
throughout the practice.’ (pause) During yoga nidra you are functioning on the
levels of hearing and awareness, and the only important thing is to follow the
voice of the instructor, (pause) You must not try to intellectualize or
analyze the instructions as this will disturb your mental relaxation. Simply
follow the voice with total attention and feeling, and if thoughts come to
disturb you from time to time, do not worry, just continue the practice,
(pause) Take a deep breath and as you breathe in feel coolness and calmness
spreading throughout the body... as you breathe out, feel your cares and
worries flowing out of you, dropping away, (long pause)

Relaxation:

-Body/Om: Now bring about a feeling of inner relaxation in the whole body...concentrate on the body and become aware of the importance of complete stillness, (pause) Develop your awareness of the body from the top of the head to the tips of the toes and mentally repeat the mantra

O-o-o-m-m-m. (pause) Complete stillness and complete awareness of the whole
body...again O-o-o-m-m-m. (pause) Continue your awareness of the whole
body...the whole body...the whole body, (long pause) Become aware of the fact
that you are going to practise yoga nidra...say mentally to yourself, ‘I am
aware...I am going to practise yoga nidra...repeat this to yourself again,
(pause) T he practice of yoga nidra begins now.

